# sores on foot and one black toe.



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

My female that I just got has some bad feet. the breeder that i got her from had someone else taking care of this pair and as she was getting them together to ship them to me she noticed hair tangled around her feet. she spent about an hour getting it off and called me that evening to let me know. she told me that i should put neosporine on them for a while. One of her toe.....the end and the toenail is black. it looks like when we hit our finger really hard and it turns black. she is always holding it up and has a hard time with it. she also has a sore on her other foot from where a piece of the hair cut into her toe. is there any kind of antibiotic drops that i can give her to help this heal?


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd ask around your local pet store/vet office.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Take her to see an Avian Vet. Would be worthwhile having both of the 'tiels checked out.

To be honest, I wouldn't breed her (yet) she sounds like she's not in the best condition for breeding especially.


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

aside from the females feet they are both in great shape, and the lady I got them from has been great about the whole situation. I couldn't get hold of her tonight so I thought I would post my question on here, as I cannot call the vet until monday.


----------

